# 5mm or 3mm suit best?



## Banana Republic Diver (Nov 8, 2008)

Would a 3mm suit be good enough for a year round suit in most opinions? I'm thinking of purchasing a 3 mm suit here in GTMO for the winter dives. I've always gotten by with a skin year round. Winter night water temps usually around 79. Suggestions?

Paul


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Go with the 3mm for the winter if you get a chill with the skin. That way you would have a suit to use in the summer in the states. I only dove down there in the summer and was using a shorty but I would the 3 would serve you well.


----------

